# What should I try next?



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

I need some advice on what to try next. When we got Rhett he was on Puppy Chow. I slowly over 2 wks switched him over to Blue Buffalo Chicken. The problem is he poops a lot. Between 4 - 6 times a day but the big issue is that almost half are still soft. I haven't switched foods yet because the vet wanted me to try him on a probiotic. He has 5 days left and there's been no change. I've decided on Saturday I'm going to head out and get him a new food. I need suggestions on grain free and a different protien then chicken. I also need to stay $70 and under for a bag. Oh and I'm canadian.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have one dog that even going no grain, chicken - salmon and venison never cured her soft stools and belly aches. I researched Raw and she has been near perfect every since, going on a year I believe.

That being said. I have used Taste of the Wild High Prairie Blend - this did ease her bouts of diarrhea. 

Canine.Taste of the Wild : Products : Dogs : High Prairie Canine Formula

There are many others out there grain free and others will have great feedback.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

We feed Acana, it is exactly $61 ($69 with tax...lol) for a 30lb bag so that just makes your quota lol, we feed chicken and fish, but there is a fish only one called Pacifica, it's grain free. 
Our crew varies between their Acana, raw, and dehydrated treats. they love em!
Hope this helps!

How much are you feeding him and how often?

I usually free feed, but since getting the girls it's on scheduale until they are older. 
I put the food down in the morning, let them eat as much as they please. I re-put it back down in the afternoon and once for supper. 
Now i put the bowl down and Rayah isn't even hungry. About 30 min later she'll come and eat and then i lift it up. If i left it down all day she'd munch all the time and = more poop! 

Good luck!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

PoodleLvr:

I feed some of my dogs ACANA Pacifica. This is the fish based diet and NO grain. It is relatively cheaper than other fish based dog food like Orijen, Surf & Turf.

Also the protein level in Acana is appropriate and not too high.
It is 33% as opposed to Orijen being over 40% too high for a stand. poodle or any large breed puppy.

I have been very happy with both Acana Pacifica (no grain) (for some of my dogs) and 
Fromm 4 star Salmon Veggies (contains grain) for other dogs.

Both are based on fish protein. I do not feed beef or chicken based kibble.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

If your dog poops so much and a soft consistency, then he is not absorbing the nutrients of the food you are giving him properly.. he is eating and pooping it right out.

You have to find a food he can tollerate and switch him VERY slowly onto the new food.

If you find he has diarrhea and you want to get rid of it fast, give boiled white sticky rice with the rice water for 3-4 days during which time slowly switch him to his new food, hopefully fish based and I am sure you will see a big improvement


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

*cough cough RAW cough cough*


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[*QUOTE=taxtell;122131]*cough cough RAW cough cough* [/QUOTE]*

Would like to but my dogs dont tollerate chicken and this is the only form of RMB I can think of.. so not for me... plus mine never thrived on it. 

For some it works great while for others not that great. It is really how you feel about each method and if it works for you.


----------

